# 16x7.5 stretch tire size???



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

hey all i've been searching for hours and i'm still having a hard time figuing out what size tires i need to run to get a good stretch on my new 16x7.5's i was thinking 195/40/16's but i found some pic of people running 165/40/16's and 175's thet seemed to have a lil better look. any pics and sizing info on what ne one's running on 7.5 wide wheels? is there a stretch tire calculator? lol 
thanks


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

7.5 is really too small of a width to stretch a tire on. I say this because 7.5 is already pretty thin. Now, your putting a tire on a thin wheel thats also too small. From the front or back its not going to look right
my $.02
EDIT: try here:
http://www.tyrestretch.com/


_Modified by Loren Wallace at 11:25 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Loren Wallace)*

see i really need a lil extra clearance between the wheels and the fender lip, so what do you think about running 195/40/16 or 45/16's? this should give me a lil extra space right? i'd lik to do falkens if i can i've had them on everything i've own for the last 10yrs. i pretty sold they make a badass tire.
-Chatham


----------

